# moja siostra z dziećmi... - verb agreement



## Lorenc

Which of these versions is potentially used?
1. moja siostra z dziećmi przyjechała w niedzielę. (seems ok to me)
2. moja siostra z dziećmi przyjechali w niedzielę. (maybe?)
3. moja siostra z dziećmi przyjechały w niedzielę. (maybe?) 

How about: 
4. moja siostra z Ewą przyjechała w niedzielę. (seems ok to me)
5. moja siostra z Ewą przyjechali w niedzielę. (definitely wrong?)
6. moja siostra z Ewą przyjechały w niedzielę. (maybe?) 

And, similarly, 'moja z mężem...'
7. moja siostra z mężem przyjechała w niedzielę. (seems ok to me)
8. moja siostra z mężem przyjechali w niedzielę. (maybe?)
9. moja siostra z mężem przyjechały w niedzielę. (definitely wrong?)


----------



## Marco de Varsovia

1. OK. Its the same as: Moja siostra przyjechała w niedzielę z dziećmi. Who? My sister is the subject.
2. OK. But the subject is "Moja siostra z dziećmi" = "moja siostra i jej dzieci"
3. wrong, but very often used in popular language.

4. OK, the same as 1.
5. wrong, both are females
6. OK

7. OK
8. OK
9. wrong, if one of them is male, plural form is male


----------



## Lorenc

Thanks! I used 3. in a similar sentence and I was corrected by saying 2. is correct (as you say). On the other hand `dzieci' is a word of neuter gender (non-virile in plural, if you prefer) and as such should trigger the same verbal agreement as 'z Ewą', shoudn't it? What I'm saying is that if we admit 2. then logically 5. should also be possible (but it definitely isn't).
For example:
3a. moja siostra ze swoimi koleżankami przyjechały w niedzielę. (seems okay to me)
while the version with 'przyjechali' is definitely wrong, right? Then why is 2. correct and 3. incorrect? Would the implicit knowledge that the children are boys/girls/mixed change anything?


----------



## Marco de Varsovia

At first forgive me my poor English, but I'll try to explain you.
In polish plural form we have only two posibilities - man or not man - so "koleżanki" and "dzieci" have the same form "przyjechały". Koleżanki przyjechały, dzieci przyjechały.
If a *subject is combined*, the rules are similar, but not the same. If you can have any doubt about the sex of the person or persons, would to use the men form.
If you have a word "dziecko" you don't know is it male or female, also "dzieci".
The great majority of people doesn't know this rule, so says "przyjechały".


----------



## zaffy

Well, here in the south of Poland we would say:

1.    moja siostra z dziećmi przyjechała w niedzielę

4. moja siostra z Ewą przyjechała w niedzielę.

7. moja siostra z mężem przyjechała w niedzielę.


----------



## Lorenc

zaffy said:


> Well, here in the south of Poland we would say:
> 1. moja siostra z dziećmi przyjechała w niedzielę
> [...]



Thank you all  It seems to me that in these situations the safest, less controversial option is to conjugate the verbs so that it agrees with the first item of the list (`moja siostra' in this case). 
If one insists on using the plural form it seems to me that there is a preference to use the plural-masculine form ('przyjechali') whenever one of the subjects may conceivably be a man; this is (kind of) surprising to me, as normally what counts for agreement is grammatical gender (e.g., words like `dziecko' or 'niebożątko' require neuter agreement, even if they refer to a boy/man). 
Swan in his grammar book briefly mentions such contructions but doesn't discuss gender agreement. He says singular verb agreement is possible when the noun in the nominative is next to the verb, otherwise plural verb is used. He gives these examples:
Już jest Adam z Ewą. (singular verb, because the verb is next to 'Adam')
Już są Adam z Ewą. (also possible)
Adam z Ewą już są. (also possible)
Adam i Ewa już są. (possible / uncontroversial)

He doesn't mention as possible:
Adam z Ewą już jest. 
which would correspond to the 'moja siostra...' examples I gave.
I guess the *really* safest option is to say:
-moja siostra przyjechała z dziećmi / z mężem / ze swoimi koleżankami w niedzielę.

ie to put the verb right after the first subject. Do you agree?


----------



## zaffy

I would say:

Już jest Adam z Ewą
Adam z Ewą już są.


Yes, 'Moja siostra przyjechała z dziećmi' is indeed a safe option.


----------



## Ben Jamin

If you want to use the verb in plural then you have to use the preposition "i" (and).
"Moja siostra *i* jej dzieci przyjechały ...."
Otherwise it sounds unnatural for many people.


----------



## Thomas1

> Wyrażenia tego typu [z + rzeczownik w narzędniku -- Thomas] będące częścią podmiotu wymagają orzeczenia w liczbie mnogiej wówczas, gdy wskazują na człon równorzędny z drugim składnikiem podmiotu. Np.: Ojciec z synem całą niedzielę naprawiali samochód. Jeżeli natomiast wyrażenie z przyimkiem z jest podporządkowane znaczeniowo drugiemu składnikowi podmiotu, to stosuje się orzeczenie w liczbie pojedynczej. Np.: Pan z psem szedł (nie: szli) ulicą.
> Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA



I'd add that you will quite often hear people use virile forms of verbs with non-virile (plural) nouns in colloquial spoken Polish.


----------



## Ben Jamin

But a sentence like "Ojciec z synem całą niedzielę naprawiał samochód" is also possible, if you want to emphasize the more imortant role of the father.


----------



## Lorenc

Thomas1 said:


> I'd add that you will quite often hear people use virile forms of verbs with non-virile (plural) nouns in colloquial spoken Polish.



Thanks for the quote and the interesting remark. When you say people use the virile form for non-virile situations, do you mean specifically for constructions of the kind 'moja siostra z dziećmi' or more in general?


----------

